# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  QUESS (Quantum Experiments at Space Scale), world's first quantum communication satellite

## Airicist

Quantum Experiments at Space Scale on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

QUESS - world's first quantum communication satellite launched

Published on Aug 15, 2016




> QUESS (Quantum Experiments at Space Scale), world's first quantum communication satellite (nicknamed Micius after a fifth century B.C. Chinese scientist), was launched with a Long March 2D (Chang Zheng 2D) rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in the Gobi Desert, on 15 August 2016, at 17:40 UTC (16 August, 01:40 Beijing time). QUESS will perform pioneering experiments in quantum communication, quantum entanglement, and test the fundamental laws of quantum mechanics at a space scale.
> 
> Credit:
> China Central Television

----------


## Airicist

Article "Beam me up, Scotty! Scientists teleport photons 300 miles into space"
Star Trek tech is still way off but successful test of quantum entanglement at Earth-space distance boosts hope for building an unhackable quantum internet

by Hannah Devlin
July 12, 2017

----------

